# camera for 13K



## izzikio_rage (May 13, 2009)

hey everyone ....need some advise on buying a digital camera at round 13K bucks...Did some research and have shortlisted canon SX110 , SX100 and sony W270 till now .....please suggest


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 14, 2009)

checked out the reviews on the net ....any idea on the current prices


----------



## nikhilpai (May 14, 2009)

Sony W270 MRP is Rs.15900.Should be available at a street price of Rs.15.5k. Its a very good compact camera.

Rest of the cameras you mention are prosumer cameras and are slightly bulkier.

Depends on your needs whether you want Point & Shoot or Prosumer


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 15, 2009)

already have a sony W150 ....need a set for use at home ......was thinking along the lines of a prosumer as it would have more features....what is the canon  SX110 retailing at?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 15, 2009)

Whats the starting price of DSLRs ? I think you can get one for 16K...


----------



## Coool (May 15, 2009)

^ For 15k too (Saw the ebay ads on TDF)


----------



## Cool G5 (May 15, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Whats the starting price of DSLRs ? I think you can get one for 16K...



An entry level DSLR is good for nothing. You are better off with a good prosumer camera. The cheapest options available in DSLR are Nikon D40x & Sony Alfa.

@OP - Go with Canon SX 110 IS


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2009)

guys what is the cost


----------



## Cool G5 (May 16, 2009)

You should be able to get Canon SX 110 IS under Rs.15k.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 16, 2009)

thanks cool G5.....by the way was checking out some of the threads on this forum ....they said that I can get the sony H series (H10 I think) at around the same cost ....any suggestions ? 


Also someone said  that the SX110 has a larger sensor than the W270 so the images are more crisp ...is this true? The only features that the sony missed out on are the 10X zoom and the ability to go to exposure times of 15sec...other than that it can take faster shots ...the battery lasts longer and the flash charges faster .......

am confused as hell ...help


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2009)

just checked out the list in jan 2009 issue of better photography, it recommends the fujifilm and nikon cameras over the sony ones .....guys ...really need help...


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> thanks cool G5.....by the way was checking out some of the threads on this forum ....they said that I can get the sony H series (H10 I think) at around the same cost ....any suggestions ?
> 
> 
> Also someone said  that the SX110 has a larger sensor than the W270 so the images are more crisp ...is this true? The only features that the sony missed out on are the 10X zoom and the ability to go to exposure times of 15sec...other than that it can take faster shots ...the battery lasts longer and the flash charges faster .......
> ...



I have seen both the camera's (H10 & SX 110 IS). Though not on bad side the H10 but I prefer Canon.

The W270 is a point & shoot pocketable camera while the SX 110 IS is a prosumer one. Comparing the two is not possible since they are targeted at different audience. I would strongly recommend you to go for the SX 110 IS. For exposure time of 15 secs you will require a tripod to help you or you will end up blurring the shot irrespective of the camera used. Also higher focal length(zoom) reuire tripod or you need to be steady while depressing the shutter button.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 19, 2009)

just got a hold of my friends SX100 took some long exposure shots during the evening ....the results ...even when the camera was placed on a wall (no tripod) are pretty good....if the SX110 is better than this then its worth going for....

Off topic: is there any way that my sony W150 can take 5-6 sec exposure shots???


----------



## Cool G5 (May 19, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> just got a hold of my friends SX100 took some long exposure shots during the evening ....the results ...even when the camera was placed on a wall (no tripod) are pretty good....if the SX110 is better than this then its worth going for....
> 
> Off topic: is there any way that my sony W150 can take 5-6 sec exposure shots???



SX 110 IS is an upgrade to SX 100 IS. Both the camera's are almost identical except the SX 110 IS has 9 MP sensor instead of 8MP on SX 100 IS. 

Regarding W150, I don't think you will be able to take them since AFAIK it doesn't support them.


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

try Fuji s8100fd or olympus 565uz,




/


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 21, 2009)

will check them out........It seems that only the canon cameras have the 15sec exposure thing....other companies only add this feature in the DSLRs


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

hmm i think others should have that too.. try DSLR-*like* cameras.. you might have to increase a budget a little.


----------



## panacea_amc (May 21, 2009)

hey, canon sx 110 is not available for rs 13K. i got it at Rs 16K...
and buddy, the 10 X does matter here....no matter how rarely u mite use the zoom function, u will be most likely to use the zoom things very regularly.
if u are worried about The Megapixel thing as well as the zoom utility> go for the sony Hl editions> its within Rs 20K.
happy getiing confused!~ (i was yesterday!! not now !!)


----------



## Cool G5 (May 21, 2009)

I would advise against getting camera's from Sony especially those on the higher side.
Nothing beats Canon & Nikon when it comes to sheer performance. Though you will need to spend since performance doesn't come cheap.


----------



## rollcage (May 21, 2009)

^ thats right man. . even I am against it.. have been fooled by them ealier but not anymore.. even the Leica Lens on Panasonic are good.. they are on podium on all the reviews.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 25, 2009)

he he ....I know ...the main reason everyone goes for sony is that the support network is good and everyone they know has a sony ...so it seems like a tried and trusted brand.....

But one good point for sony (I have the W150) the performance at high ISO settings ie upto ISO 400 is better than that of the canon cameras (SX100). and the auto mode beats the auto of canon hands down....

I guess it is coming down to the SX110 .....


----------



## rollcage (May 25, 2009)

Panasonic TZ5 and sx110 are good. I like the TZ5 more.. <amazon link>  I think you can buy that also.. Check out the reviews and they both are good.. cannon as brand is more popular but panasonic is giving big competition check out this *www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/


> These two cameras are so close in performance that choosing between them becomes a matter of personal taste and preference. The TZ5 is our favorite because it offers a proper wideangle, a better screen and slightly better high ISO performance, but the SX110 has better manual control and considerably more telephoto pulling power. They're both well priced, well designed and genuinely pocketable, and neither demands too much of an image quality compromise despite squeezing 10x zooms into their diminutive bodies.
> 
> We almost gave this to the Panasonic (the extra wideangle makes it much more versatile than the extra tele does for the SX110), but that would be to suggest that our personal priorities were the same as everyone else's, and if you're on the touch line trying to snap your kids playing soccer the Canon's extra reach will prove invaluable. It is worth mentioning, however, that the Panasonic is slightly cheaper, has a metal body and is noticeably smaller too.


and Panasonic TZ5 is 28mm wide angle.. support HD 720p Video recording... its way better than cannon x110


----------



## nikhilpai (May 25, 2009)

Is the Panny TZ5 available anywhere in Mumbai? And at what price?


----------



## rollcage (May 26, 2009)

^ dont the market rates .. but on amazon its for $219 so that converts to Rs.10,512 ( @48 )

heres the gizmodo link -> *gizmodo.com/350144/panasonic-lumix-tz5-is-10x-zoom-camera-and-hd-camcorder-rolled-into-one

and

@izzikio_rage
this is point and shoot and if you need manual control look for superzoom or ultrazoom. like sd8100fd/565uz/fz28k/x10is/p80


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 26, 2009)

just one question ...does the panasonic support long exposures? like the 15sec thing present in the canon .....its great for night time shots


----------



## rollcage (May 26, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> just one question ...does the panasonic support long exposures? like the 15sec thing present in the canon .....its great for night time shots


Min Exposure : 60seconds
15sec exposure its long.. if you want to experiment why are you taking the point and shoot then try superzoom
dude just try to read the reviews man.. there are so many available. have you even gone through that. that link has everything you need. just look for it. and search for those models that i have mentioned in ealier post. google those.

*gizmodo.com/350144/panasonic-lumix-tz5-is-10x-zoom-camera-and-hd-camcorder-rolled-into-one

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/Q408enthusiastgroup/

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=tz5+review&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=

*www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Panasonic/panasonic_dmctz5.asp


also .. TZ5 is known as TZ15 in Asia (and India), and TZ6 has also landed in stores now.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 27, 2009)

wow ...the features are great ...what is the price ...and is there a chance that I can get it in jaipur?


----------



## rollcage (May 28, 2009)

rollcage said:


> ^ dont know the market rates .. but on amazon silver model for $219 so that converts to Rs.10,512 ( @48 )


 /


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 28, 2009)

eeps ....guess I need to read more carefully...thanks rollcage...


----------



## rollcage (May 29, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> eeps ...guess I need to read more carefully...thanks rollcage...


 seems like you do, anyways you are welcome dude..

try what is the price in india, but it will be over that price.
I think its better if you order it online and get it delivered in india. but amazon doesnt ship electronics items to india, there must be a site that ships to india, try to search a little maybe you find something. or ask someother people.
I got my Panasonic from a friend, ordered through amazon and delivered to his address in NYC.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 30, 2009)

Can't seem to find the panasonic anywhere .....a friend even tried in mumbai ....guess will have to settle for the canon SX110


----------



## rollcage (May 30, 2009)

What you talking man.. how can that be possible.. 
seems like you not looking for it properly or dont want to. 
have you gone to a single dealer urself.. if u want a good thing just try harder 
if the you arenot able to find the stuff it in the nearby store. just contact the panasonic ask for it. or buy it from outside india, or order online.. simple
sony n cannon are easily availble that why that sells more.. doesnt mean thats always the best. infact sony is the most overrated brand in india. go to japan or us no one gives them a ****. 
and
I guess you stil not reading properly...dude read.....!!! >>


rollcage said:


> also .. TZ5 is known as TZ15 in Asia (and India), and TZ6 has also landed in stores now.



2. Panasonic website.. *www.panasonic.co.in
check for dealer in the area or just contact them and ask the availability

3. try to find the online store that delivers to india, or an indian site like, indiaplaza.in, ndtvshopping, futurebazar, rediff, sify, etc.. or ebay.in and ebay.com

4. buy online.. thats is the cheaper these days.. I wish we get amazon in india soon i wont have to go to stores anymore 
try the online stores dude..


----------



## girish.g (May 30, 2009)

was just checking out w270 looks pretty amazing.


----------



## nikhilpai (May 30, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> Can't seem to find the panasonic anywhere .....a friend even tried in mumbai ....guess will have to settle for the canon SX110



Panasonic TZ15 available for Rs.15.5k in Mumbai with bill & warranty. Just saw it yesterday at a store near VT


----------



## nikhilpai (May 30, 2009)

girish.g said:


> was just checking out w270 looks pretty amazing.



Yes its pretty amazing. Considering it myself.
Anyone with a W270 can throw some light on whether there are any compatibility issues with playing its MPEG4 coded movies in popular media players?


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2009)

@nikeel: thanks dude ...will ask someone to check it out....

can't check it out myself as am in jamshedpur ......any dealer I ask here gives me a blank look and says "panasonic to dvd player banata hai camera nahi " ...online is OK but would like to hold the camera in my hand and see the features before i buy it.....

@rollcage: dude, you are passionate about cameras .....great to see someone as enthusiastic as you


----------



## nikhilpai (May 31, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @nikeel: thanks dude ...will ask someone to check it out....
> 
> can't check it out myself as am in jamshedpur ......any dealer I ask here gives me a blank look and says "panasonic to dvd player banata hai camera nahi " ...online is OK but would like to hold the camera in my hand and see the features before i buy it.....



Actually Panasonic cameras are comparatively hard to find in Mumbai also. Most of the retailers and multi brand stores do not stock Panasonic.
In fact Panasonic does not have a single 'brand shop' in Mumbai. There are Panasonic brand shops in the smallest of towns in India but not in Mumbai. Hence I was pleasantly surprised to find this shop near VT which stocked all the Panasonic cameras and I could also try them out. They are authorised Panasonic retailers.

I tried out the TZ5, FX36 and the FX520. Also saw the new Panasonic TZ7... was priced at Rs.24k !!!

I will be going there again this coming week so let me know if you want me to check out anything.


----------



## izzikio_rage (May 31, 2009)

how is the camera (size, can it fit into your jeans pocket,) features (what are the things you can change in the fully manual mode, aperture, exposure time, what all can you change in the starry sky mode-one having a minutes exposure time- does it have manual focus et all) what are the things being given with the camera ....charger, memory card etc and what are the optional attachments that you can get for it (lenses, underwater kit etc)


----------



## nikhilpai (May 31, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> how is the camera (size, can it fit into your jeans pocket,) features (what are the things you can change in the fully manual mode, aperture, exposure time, what all can you change in the starry sky mode-one having a minutes exposure time- does it have manual focus et all) what are the things being given with the camera ....charger, memory card etc and what are the optional attachments that you can get for it (lenses, underwater kit etc)



Ok. I will check it out. Some of these things can be found on Panasonic website. Rest.. I will check.

As regards the size, its bigger than a ordinary point & shoot. It would fit in a jeans pocket but there will be a big bulge


----------



## girish.g (May 31, 2009)

T500 FTW!!its back with me now. its video recording is legendary


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 2, 2009)

@girish: lucky you man....could you please tell me some of the features of the camera ...like how long is the max exposure time available ...and how is the photo quality in that ...post some pics too if possible..


----------



## girish.g (Jun 2, 2009)

max exposure time?? i dont remember seeing anything like that in it, its just an awesome point and shoot, video recording is legendary, UI is easy to use, awesome looks but the battery life is a bit low,im thinking of buying a spare battery. photos come out nicely if you play around with settings,videos come out nicely anyway, i just got it a week back after all my entrance exams, so i still have a lot to play around with.
BTW you want pics of the cam or pics from the cam.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

^ The time till the shutter remains open = Exposure Time.
A few minutes to a split-second like 1/5000 the shutter speed can be anything.


----------



## girish.g (Jun 2, 2009)

do point and shoots have that option??


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes, point & shoot do have the option. Turn to Aperture Priority or Manual mode, since AUTO won't let you adjust the exposure or for the matter of fact most of the advanced settings.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

As per DPreview, the DSC T500 has shutter speed of 1 sec - 1/1,000 sec in Program Auto.

That's still far away from canon which offers 25 secs at the slowest side. My Canon SX 100 IS has it.

BTW girish the DSC T500 feature of capturing pics while shooting videos seems impressive. But can one make adjustment to the image like changing exposures or focal length while movie is being recorded?


----------



## girish.g (Jun 2, 2009)

there is exposure compensation. but its from +2ev to -2ev. 
@coolg5 you got it all wrong you cant take actual pictures they are like screenshots but they work awesome but you cant change any settings. but there is a downside, you can only take 3 pics at one time while recording video


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wait a min, were you asking about Exposure time or Exposure Compensation???

OK. I thought there would be some catch in the feature. So what is the resolution of the images captured during ongoing video recording? And I think the camera will not let you change the settings for picture once you start recording? Right?


----------



## girish.g (Jun 2, 2009)

im not at home right now so i cant tell the exact resolution but the camera says its 0.9M


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 2, 2009)

OK.

Not a high resolution but not bad either.


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2009)

DSC T500 and Panasonic TZ5/TZ15 different style.. T500 is ulta compact, TZ5 is enthusiast compact (determises the size and thereby capabilities)
for that reason.. TZ5 has 10x optical zoom, and T500 only 5x
TZ5/TZ15 has better image stablization (clear out the hand camera shake at full zoom) at 5x t500 doesnt need the optical stablization persae/ 


> Panasonic’s Lumix TZ5 is the successor to the enormously popular TZ3, and like its predecessor, it may not be the slimmest compact on the market, but uniquely packs in a 10x optical zoom lens complete with image stabilisation and a 28mm wide angle coverage. The TZ5 also features 9.1 Megapixel resolution, a detailed 3in screen with 460k dots, Panasonic's Intelligent Auto with scene recognition and even HD movie recording in the 720p format, along with an optional component output to HDTVs. They’re all nice extras, but it’s the core features which still impresses: a highly flexible zoom range in a pocketable form factor. The best travel compact just got even better.
> 
> Pros: 10x stabilised zoom with 28mm; HD video; great auto mode.
> Cons: Relatively chunky. HD mode no match for a camcorder.
> Overall: The best travel compact just got better.





izzikio_rage said:


> @rollcage: dude, you are passionate about cameras .....great to see someone as enthusiastic as you


  .. it wil benefit only if you get the right thing at the right price.



izzikio_rage said:


> how is the camera (size, can it fit into your jeans pocket,) features (what are the things you can change in the fully manual mode, aperture, exposure time, what all can you change in the starry sky mode-one having a minutes exposure time- does it have manual focus et all) what are the things being given with the camera ....charger, memory card etc and what are the optional attachments that you can get for it (lenses, underwater kit etc)


i am answering these to tz5 

*size> *TZ5/TZ15 fits into pocket fine.. (lowers, cargos, pants) though if you wear a normal jeans i mean straight fit.. but if ur pocket it small like its hard even to put car keys then ofcourse not, but if you can put ur phone into that then you can put the camera too. moreover these are compact meant to be carry around easily in backpacks and handbags for the ladies.. not pockets since now the models have a 3" screen.. so dont want to bump that too often you get what i mean right. some compacts have a screen that double up as the mirror in ladies handbag tool kit.

*for the features* just read them over at official page.. that will clear out the doubts then you can ask us if thats better or the other one.. or the other model from the other co. like that ways
optional accesories like what? .. for a point and shoot what you can buy. hmm no tripod, no extra lens, oh yes you can buy camera case.. you can find good ones.. just try fist hand .. many local makes available or try bigbazzer or something like that store.. 

*and for manual control:*
buddy you are too much worried about the features.. these stuff are standard these days/ point and shoot have their limitation but they are what they are.. it all depends on what you want to buy.. I have got FZ28 and its amazing its not small.. but allows me to do more.
are you confused.. dont have budget thats why buying compact?
or you want the camera to easy to fit into pockets and anywhere to carry?
clear out doubts

*for battery:* the compact these days are going slimer and slimer thats why they cant take AA size cells, now most of them carries li-ion batteries that also allows them to be smaller and lighter.

*settings control:*
different cos, have different settings for at different model. one model may work better at f2.4 or the other at f4.2 something like that. the one that you are looking at are point and shoot compacts .. these are going closer towards the DSLR but they still have many restrictions. compacts are designed to work for particular aspect and area of working. still some work better than others. the panasonic new auto mode is pretty good. i had tried this new iA mode.. works too gr8. I could not find a better manual setting to capture some images in that same time from the same camera. still you can go to manual mode.. i know you are eager to capture the night shots at far end with slower shutter speed, you can experiment that but dont expect to get good results.. bcoz DSLR are going way ahead in this category and why not they are meant to do that. born in that exeriment labs. 110 has a more manul control but once you get used to the interface of tz5 it works the same. also as per my experience i say .. once you get used to that camera.. you wont be going back to setting very often. go for 300 or 400 shots you will be sticking to iA mode. 

*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/panasonictz5_top.jpg..*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/panasonictz5_card-001.jpg..*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/captures/quickmenu.gif*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/captures/recmenu.gif..*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/allroundview-001.jpg..*a.img-dpreview.com/reviews/panasonictz5/images/panasonictz5_inhand-001.jpg
source: dpreview 

Pic-1 Dial to change to auto mode
Pic-2 shows you battery and memory card
Pic-3 quick settings drop down
Pic-4 setting interface
Pic-5 the size.. to show you the exact size.. if it fits in ur pocket well
..
next i am posting the specifications for you..


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2009)

DMC-TZ5 specifications >> *www.dpreview.com/news/0801/08012917panasonictz4tz5.asp#specs

I am posting some of those that you are asking repeatedly //



> Movie clips 	• HD （16:9 Aspect Ratio）: 1280x720 30fps,


best part.. videos are now in Wide 16:9 aspect .. way better than 4:3 square shapes.. i was fedup of those.. but note that these HD videos will take enourmously large size/


> Lens
> • 10x optical zoom • 28 - 280mm (35mm equiv.) • 4.7 - 47mm • F3.3 - 4.9 • LEICA DC VARIO-ELMAR • 11 elements in 9 groups (3 Aspherical Lenses / 4 Aspherical surfaces / 1 ED lens)


 this new T5 has a 28mm lens so that is way better than cannon 36mm. look at photo capmarision at reivews.  benefit of 8mm at this end is better than benefit at telephoto end.  read more you can find plenty of stuff.. pannasonic score more here over cannon x110is


> Shutter speed
> • 8-1/2000 sec *• Starry Sky Mode : 15, 30, 60sec*


 This is what you were asking... right now.. aaj to bahut khush honge tum haai.. just jump over the bed now. you got your 60sec shutter speed.


> LCD monitor
> • 3.0 " TFT LCD Display • 460K dots • Field of View : approx. 100% • AUTO Power LCD mode, Power LCD mode, High angle mode


3" screen with 460k .. man try to beat that. . top class. large sceen way better.. but protect it from scraches use a good screen protector


> Power 	• Li-ion battery • Charger included • AC adaptor (optional) • Battery life up to 300 pictures (CIPA Standard)


 theres your another answer


----------



## rollcage (Jun 3, 2009)

@nikeel
open a new thread ... lets discuss there


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 3, 2009)

@rollcage ...bless you dude.....amazing review ...gosh I'm gonna read it again, check on the net and get back to you guys.....thanks a ton..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2009)

60 secs shutter speed, that's enough I guess for anybody.
Thanks Rollcage.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2009)

60 secs shutter speed, that's enough I guess for anybody.
Thanks Rollcage.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 4, 2009)

buddy you are too much worried about the features.. these stuff are standard these days/ point and shoot have their limitation but they are what they are.. it all depends on what you want to buy.. I have got FZ28 and its amazing its not small.. but allows me to do more.
are you confused.. dont have budget thats why buying compact?
or you want the camera to easy to fit into pockets and anywhere to carry?
clear out doubts

[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I already have a great point and shoot (sony W150) so wanted something which could give me some more control (mainly the night shot thing, and manual focus etc ) but don't want to get into the hassels and expenses of a DSLR ....So what I want is basically a prosumer with as many features and manual controls as possible
> 
> was looking for compactness just for ease of carrying ....don't want to carry an extra bag for the camera everywhere...


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 4, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> I already have a great point and shoot (sony W150) so wanted something which could give me some more control (mainly the night shot thing, and manual focus etc ) but don't want to get into the hassels and expenses of a DSLR ....So what I want is basically a prosumer with as many features and manual controls as possible
> 
> was looking for compactness just for ease of carrying ....don't want to carry an extra bag for the camera everywhere...



I suggest you have a look at the Panasonic FX520. It fits your requirements perfectly.
Compact camera with 25mm wide angle. 5x optical zoom. HD Video Recording. 3.0 inch LCD. Full Manual controls. Its also a touchscreen but has physical buttons as well. Should be availabe for about Rs.15-16k


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 4, 2009)

how abt this

*www.techtree.com/India/News/Fujifilm_Launches_10MP_Digital_Camera/551-102766-893.html
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/102766_finepix.jpg


----------



## rollcage (Jun 5, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> @rollcage ...bless you dude.....amazing review ...gosh I'm gonna read it again, check on the net and get back to you guys.....thanks a ton..





Cool G5 said:


> 60 secs shutter speed, that's enough I guess for anybody.
> Thanks Rollcage.


thx guyz i just tried 8)


sujoyp said:


> how abt this*www.techtree.com/India/News/Fujifilm_Launches_10MP_Digital_Camera/551-102766-893.html


Fuji s2000HD is a good camera from fuji, but earlier he said that he want a compact camera with more features and that can fit into his pockets. so this definitly not going to fit in jeans pockets  so advised the compact camera. 


izzikio_rage said:


> I already have a great point and shoot (sony W150) so wanted something which could give me some more control (mainly the night shot thing, and manual focus etc ) but don't want to get into the hassels and expenses of a DSLR ....So what I want is basically a prosumer with as many features and manual controls as possible
> 
> was looking for compactness just for ease of carrying ....don't want to carry an extra bag for the camera everywhere...


wait a minute.. if you already have a point and shoot then why you buying another compact, since you asked specifically that you want to keep the camera in pockets that why i mentioned that. if you want a compact then nothing beats the TZ-15/TZ-5 and incase the price difference is not much then new models TZ6 or TZ7 with some additions, but TZ-5 is indeed a good camera. no doubt about that. there will be new models coming, but this camera has been the best seller all the way. and will be. for more options the prosumer or slr-like will be good options and becoming cheap now, but that will not fit into pockets. then buy something like Fuji s8100fd or olympus 565uz. just try for the price and get me back. (not before plz I cant give the prices) 
 if you want a compact then take Panasonic TZ5 bcoz it has manual controls too. 


nikeel said:


> I suggest you have a look at the Panasonic FX520. It fits your requirements perfectly. Compact camera with 25mm wide angle. 5x optical zoom. HD Video Recording. 3.0 inch LCD. Full Manual controls. Its also a touchscreen but has physical buttons as well. Should be availabe for about Rs.15-16k


 indeed FX520 is good camera but I advised you bcoz you dont need optical zoom (which is a rare),  but he definitly want more. he asked about a more optical zoom so Panasonic TZ5 fits his priority perfectly dude not fx520. tz5 has 10x zoom, and with manual control too. and ability to zoom in videos. so thats the difference hope you understand that.  figure out the difference in the priorities man.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2009)

will check these out too...thanks guys...

.by the way have been trying my hand on the canon SX100 for the past few days ...The manual controls are good but definitely not in the class of the panasonic .....the only downsides are that its bulky and hence its a chore to carry round, and its high ISO performance is not too good (something that the IS110 also has a little problem with)


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 5, 2009)

will check these out too...thanks guys...

.by the way have been trying my hand on the canon SX100 for the past few days ...The manual controls are good but definitely not in the class of the panasonic .....the only downsides are that its bulky and hence its a chore to carry round, and its high ISO performance is not too good (something that the IS110 also has a little problem with)


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2009)

^Most of the prosumers have problems at high ISO. I recommend not to go above ISO 400 on Canon. The noise is unavoidable due to small sensor size. To remedy this most of the serious photographers buy a DSLR.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Jun 18, 2009)

does the panansonic TZ15 have aperture priority and shutter prioity modes? and is there a full manual mode? (not the program mode)


----------



## nikhilpai (Jun 18, 2009)

izzikio_rage said:


> does the panansonic TZ15 have aperture priority and shutter prioity modes? and is there a full manual mode? (not the program mode)



No


----------

